# The Harley-Davidson Facts



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

The inventor of the Harley-Davidson motorcycle, Arthur Davidson, died 
and went to heaven.

At the gates, St. Peter told Arthur. "Since you've been such a good man 
and your motorcycles have changed the world, your reward will be that you
can hang out with anyone you want in heaven."

Arthur thought about it for a minute and then said, "I want to hang 
out with God."

St. Peter took Arthur to the Throne Room, and introduced him to God.

God recognized Arthur and commented, "Okay, so you were the one who 
invented the Harley-Davidson motorcycle?"

Arthur said, "Yeah, that's me..."

God commented: "Well, what's the big deal in inventing something that's 
pretty unstable, makes noise and pollution and can't run without a 
road?"

Arthur was a bit embarrassed, but finally spoke, "Excuse me, but aren't 
you the inventor of woman?"

God said, "Ah, yes."

"Well," said Arthur, "professional to professional, you have some major 
design flaws in your invention!

1. There's too much inconsistency in the front-end suspension.

2. It chatters constantly at high speeds.

3. Most rear ends are too soft and wobble about too much.

4. The intake is placed way too close to the exhaust.

5. The maintenance costs are outrageous!!!!"

"Hmmmmm, you may have some good points there," replied God, "hold on."

God went to his Celestial supercomputer, typed in a few words and 
waited for the results.

The computer printed out a slip of paper and God read it.

"Well, it may be true that my invention is flawed," God said to Arthur, 
"but according to these numbers, more men are riding my invention than 
yours".


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

They are BOTH very costly to maintain


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

And some of us men ride both.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

When you turn a Harley off, it's quiet, it doesn't complain if you leave it unattended, ...


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Both Harleys and dogs like riding in the back of pickup trucks. But only the dog can get there under its own power...

Harleys are the most efficient method yet devised to turn gasoline into noise without benefit of horsepower or speed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Little-known Fact:

Motorcycles were originally developed as handicap aids for
disabled bicycle riders too weak to pedal on their own! :lol:


----------

